

ASK HN: Microsoft blocking 'offensive' words in password - kiproping

I tried using the word dxxk&#x2F;pxxxy in my password, but it says character not allowed. Is it fair. Screenshot  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;rbQdbYP<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;signup.live.com
pass: microsoft are dicks
======
MalcolmDiggs
> microsoft are dicks

It's triggering an error because you're using the word "are" (plural) after
"Microsoft", which is singular. I'm sure "Microsoft is a dick" or "Microsoft
is dickish" would pass muster.

~~~
kiproping
seems to be the space that is not allowed

------
smeyer
You're incorrect. I had no trouble creating a password Testd\ _\_ ks1! with
the word in question. I think it's because you tried to use a space? Or else
didn't meet their password requirements.

------
ponyous
I mean so what? I am more concern that they do not allow passwords longer than
16 chars.

------
duncan_bayne
Are you sure it's not blocking on 'microsoft'?

~~~
kiproping
i am sure

------
elmar
if the password is a private information, why can't the user have any password
we wish, as long as is secure, really stupid measure.

